# Boxing Deer



## carly (Jul 18, 2008)

Happened to be fortunate enough to catch this the other night...


----------



## Overread (Jul 18, 2008)

Great sight to see!
Going weigh beyond the best limits of your lens, but you have captured it well - action appears very well frozen - just got to get closer next time


----------



## icassell (Jul 18, 2008)

... so ... who won? ... and was it a TKO?

Cool image!


----------



## matt-l (Jul 18, 2008)

seems as though the Deer on the left has connected with a blow to the chest, knocking the wind out of the opponent.

I say the one on the left won by KO.

nice capture.


----------



## carly (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments----I didn't hang around but the one on the right had a mean left hoof.

:lmao:


----------

